# I Sit With You



## Darren White

I was reluctant to post it, but PiP *BEGGED* me to share this one with you. I wrote it almost 4 years ago. The soundtrack is not my voice, my friend Sara Ella (also a WF member) did that for me, for which I am extremely grateful.

(With apologies to the 'of' police, I wasn't a WF member yet, back then, hah)

*>> I Sit With you* << ( Soundcloud recording)

I sit with you,
my hand rests on your shoulder.
I read my book
while you sleep restlessly,
you have no clue.

The night is getting colder,
you have that look
of age-old tiredness sleeping
of pain and hurt,
of hours of fruitless weeping.

I sit with you,
my voice a soothing rhythm.
I recitate 
my poems, my lines for you
it's seeping through

your troublesome subconscious
inner debate...
Your eyes open so slightly
I will be here
I'll sit here in this chair

and create words
to paint your world lightly
and colourful
with butterflying flutter
pulling you through

I sit with you
because I care, I get you.
I know the pain
I know this too will pass
and you know too.

C_opyright © Darren White
November 7, 2016_​


----------



## PiP

Darren, thank you for sharing. It is a beautiful poem and one that moved me beyond words.


----------



## rcallaci

I'm glad PiP begged you- damn this is good- I felt the pain seeping through this poem but also the love of someone to hold your hand and say *you're not alone. * An outstanding piece and the recording only amplifies the effect.


----------



## TL Murphy

Beautiful. The audio adds such depth and dimension.


----------



## Gumby

Simply beautiful. I'm glad PiP begged, too.


----------



## Darren White

Thank you, all. I am pleasantly surprised you like it 
I know I write very differently nowadays.


----------



## Gumby

We all grow, yes, but I still hear "you" in this.


----------



## Firemajic

This was hard for me to read... it is beautiful and only someone who has done this ... could have expressed these emotions is such a fragile way... do you know why I said fragile? I imagine you do.... anyway, this brings back memories of sitting with my husband, after he was removed from life support...it took awhile for him to pass on, but that time spent with him was so fragile, his next breath... the waiting for his next breath... his last breath... the understanding that life is so fragile...and so is love...thank you for sharing, you have such a beautiful gift when you write from the heart...


----------



## Darren White

I know Fire... And you are right, I have my own story behind this poem, and it's fragile and raw at the same time.
Thank you


----------



## apple

I understand. That's the way it felt to me, as firemajic expressed. Fragile. And so steadfast. A beautiful poem Darren.


----------



## Deleted member 61489

I agree with all the others, a beautiful poem. It brought tears to my eyes as it brought back memories of a poem I had written several years ago.

I am with her waiting for darkness to come
The time will come when her eyes will see
As darkness will be bearable when the angels descend

As the light on her face fades to dark
she whispers low into the darkening night 
“you have given me the best in you everyday,
now you give me piece of mind and comfort to my soul”--

As total darkness descends on her ,I look into her eyes and I
see—Forever Young


----------



## Darren White

Thank you, that is beautiful.


----------

